# Fountain on the Beach



## Gremily (Sep 8, 2011)

That is my boat and I was the Captain on this trip. I know I am opening myself up for criticism by telling the whole story and frankly I deserve some. Most importantly no one was injured and less importantly there was only minor damage to the boat. I hope some of the lessons learned will help others and maybe cut down on some of the uninformed speculation. A string of events taken in the aggregate caused me to run out of gas 1.8 miles from the Matagorda jetties and the boat drifted on to the beach. For perspective - I have owned and operated offshore boats for 14 years. I am by no means a professional or expert but over that time I have upgraded first from a 21â€™ single engine to a 31â€™ cc with twin outboards to the 38â€™ Fountain pictured which I purchased 3 years ago. Over the course of more than 150 gulf trips, including at least 20 overnight trips, I have never had a serious safety issue or even been towed in and NEVER run out of fuel.

The trip â€" We were fishing the Matagorda Oilmanâ€™s Charity Tournament and weeks ago decided that we would attempt an overnight trip to the floaters weather permitting with stops along the way there or back to drop for grouper and tile. On board were 5 other people, 3 customers and a colleague with limited offshore experience as well as a colleague with extensive offshore experience and skills. Note: I had made four previous trips to Boomvang/Nancen without any real fuel consumption challenges and I made the call on Thursday morning to go. We intended to depart at 5pm Thursday but for a variety of reasons did not leave Matagorda until 730. Conditions were choppy but not unmanageable, 2-3â€™s with the occasional 4 footer thrown in. We lost our bow nav lights and in these conditions took an inordinate amount of time to repair. Also, I left the dock without a working auto pilot. The power supply went out and on the previous trip and had been sent in for factory repairs. At the time I considered this an annoyance more than anything else. Manually steering the boat at slow speed in these conditions was clearly not as efficient as the auto pilot. On the way out I had difficulty maintaining a fuel efficient travel speed and recognized the needed to cut the trip plan down. Around 60 miles out we encountered an armada of 50 â€" 60 tightly packed working shrimp boats. Going around the whole fleet was not an option so we zigged and zagged through them which I found challenging. The shrimp boats move slowly, making it difficult to ascertain the direction of travel on the radar. We managed through this obstacle without incident but it probably added 2 hours to the trip and consumed a commensurate amount of fuel. I nixed the grouper and tile fishing and headed directly to Boomvang. The boat holds 400 gals. We arrived at Boomvang at 730 am with 175 gal left. I knew this was far too close for comfort but felt like we would be ok due to the fact on past trips I had consumed about a third to a half less fuel headed home as compared to the trip out. We trolled around Boomvang for 1.5 hrs (more on this later) then trolled south in the general direction of Matagorda. After a short time we picked up lines and started the trek home. Conditions hadnâ€™t changed, it was a quartering / following sea and despite best efforts I was unable to achieve an acceptable fuel burn at any speed above 10 mph. At that speed instruments showed we would arrive Matagorda jetties with a 20 gal buffer of fuel. At that point we jettisoned all extra weight including fresh water and extra ice and settled in for the crawl home. Switched to 2 motors at some point which was slightly more efficient. Long story short the buffer started to bleed off. At the 50 mile mark it was 17 gal. At the 30 mile mark it was around 14 gal. Slowed down even further and was averaging around 6 MPH. When we got within cell phone range (about 5 miles out) we attempted to organize a fuel delivery. In hindsight this is where I made my biggest mistake. We were still showing a fuel burn rate that would have us inside the jetties with 6 gallons to spare but I should have stopped and waited on fuel. Unfortunately the fuel delivery didnâ€™t work out as they couldnâ€™t secure an offshore boat and when the bay boat got to the jetties they concluded it was unsafe to attempt an exit through the big jetty swells. A good call Iâ€™m sure. As my shore support guys continued to look for solutions we inched our way to 1.8 miles from the jetties when we ran out of gas. The consumption gauge showed 6 gals remaining, which may be within an acceptable accuracy range for the instrument. It was now about 11:15 pm. We were drifting very slowly in a North easterly direction and GPS indicated we would hit the beach after a 5 mile, 3 hr drift. I contacted the Coast Guard to advise of our situation. They recommended I call BoatUS, which I did, providing them details of the situation, location and membership number. BoatUS was worse than useless (more on that later) and it was obvious they would be of no help for several hours if at all. We deployed the anchor but it never caught. About that time the wind picked up considerably and we started drifting more quickly. Everything else went for s*%t quickly. The electronics shut off and we were blind. VHF shut down due to low voltage (not a serious issue as we had a hand held back up and cell phones). I informed the coast guard I felt like we were in serious trouble but they declined to assist, it was probably too late anyway. We hit the beach sideways at about 1230 am. There was probably 2-3 foot waves breaking across 3 sand bars. It was a little scary, if the waves had been a foot or two higher we may have capsized. We lowered and drug the motors in the sand which caused the bow to pivot towards land and when we were relatively grounded we got off the boat. Obviously this was a much better situation than if it had been the rocks around the jetties.

The rescue - I provided BoatUS our situation and coordinates and they informed me the soonest they could provide help was at 830 am. I instructed them to proceed. Our shore support team arrived with gas and we attempted to get the boat off the beach with the help of about 10 people. We almost got out but in the end the wind and waves were just too strong to get past the second sand bar. At 4am I aborted and decided to wait for BoatUS assistance. They sent the guy that owns from Freeport. He arrived with a little tow boat on a trailer and told me he thought he was going to pull a sail boat out that was stuck in the inter-coastal. This despite me having provided the BoatUS operator with exact GPS position and repeatedly telling him we were on the beach. I believe these guys to be competent but the BoatUS dispatch gave them the wrong info and actually caused the rescue to be significantly delayed. After viewing the boat on the beach he concluded this was a salvage situation, he had the wrong equipment to commence a rescue and recommended a very large crane to pick the boat up and set it on a boat trailer. I was a little skeptical of a large crane's ability to maneuver on the beach but he agreed to go back to Freeport and see if he could find the right machine. As it turned out he could not and I elected to pursue other solutions. I ran into a local shrimp boat Captain who had some experience with this kind of thing. He agreed to try and pull me off that afternoon. By the time he arrived the tide had receded and the only thing we accomplished was to pull the tow ring off the front of my boat. We agreed to make a second attempt at high tide Sunday morning. The big concern was an attachment point on the bow that would be sturdy enough to withstand the pulling loads without damaging the boat. We considered various sling options but ultimately chose to attach to the stainless steel roller mechanism in the anchor locker. It is mounted in a solid fashion and we reinforced it with a couple Â¾â€, 12 inch long steel bolts. Through the day the boat sunk further and further into the sand and I concluded high tide alone was not going get enough water under the boat to allow it to be towed off. I contracted a Hazmat response company based in Montgomery county and they dispatch a small backhoe, trash pump, bobcat and a team of 5 men. At 3 am they started moving sand away from the boat and blowing it out from underneath. Once they created a sump for the sand to flow to, the incoming tide helped float the vessel. At about 8 am we got the shrimp boat hooked on, high tide was 9 am. It was very difficult to keep the shrimp boat positioned with the wind and current and we had several failed attempts due to tow rope failures. At one point he almost grounded the shrimp boat and ended up severing the rope with his prop. All in all though it was a stellar job driving that boat! In the end the successful technique was to hold steady pressure with tow vessel and blow sand away from the hull with the trash pump. With a little nudge from the bobcat, some help from the props and a lot of manual pushing we successfully got off the beach. We had one last rope failure at the first sand bar but recovered and managed to pull my boat to deeper water. We disengaged from the shrimp boat and idled back to Matagorda Harbor. Both the shrimp boat captain and the HAZMAT crew were awesome not to mention all my guys who had to work extremely hard and spent a considerable amount of time in the water every time we had a rope failure. 

Lessons Learned


TAKE MORE FUEL! I will not attempt another trip of any distance without planning to return to the dock with at least 100gal.
Conditions can have a huge impact on fuel burn and the impact can be unpredictable.
Humans cannot come close to steering a boat as efficiently as the auto-pilot, especially at low speed in choppy conditions, if you donâ€™t have one, plan on more reserve fuel.
The Fountain custom built anchor is useless for anchoring in hard sand. It can only be relied on to be decorative. We experimented in shallow water at the beach and when you pulled on the anchor it simply rolled over and slid. If you forced the point into the sand manually it held ok. I will devise a better solution.
Get a drift sock. I did not have one.
BoatUS is inexpensive but you get less than you pay for.
As you might imagine, given we were on a public beach and the oilmanâ€™s tournament was on, I got a significant amount of advice through this process. Hundreds of suggestions in fact. From the completely ludicrous (get a big wrecker and winch it onto the deckâ€¦.) to potentially workable solutions using forklifts or cranes. Cost was not high on my list of considerations. Protecting the boat from damage, salvage attempts and thieves were the primary drivers for my decision making and I got some great advice from some really smart guys. As far as the cost â€" I have seen some speculation on this forum. It looks like the entire cost of the shrimp boat, Hazmat crew and boat repairs will be out of pocket because it will not exceed my deductible, which is $9000 (and no I will not ask the crew to chip in). I also wanted to mention the incredible hospitality of the folks on the beach. While sitting on the boat all day Saturday I probably had 100 offers of food and drink.

*The good news* â€" During our 1.5 hours of trolling at Boomvang we landed a 70.5 lb YFT and a 18.8 lb Mahi. The Tuna took first place in the category and was the biggest fish weighed overall. The Mahi was the second largest mahi weighed. SWEET!


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Wow,

Thanks for sharing the info, takes a lot to open yourself up to potential criticism. I'm sure you got plenty of that on the beach. Hopefully we can all learn from your expensive adventure. At least you won the tourney, right?

Do you have any plans for a new anchor?


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Great read, thanks for sharing!!! You can make more $$$ Boat is saved, and people are okay. Sounds like you did the best you could under the circumstances, we live and learn....


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Bad deal, but, glad everyone is safe.


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

Not just applause, but a standing ovation to you, sir!! I greatly appreciate you candor and advice. Green to you.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

thanks for sharing, **** happens and we all make mistakes. No one was hurt and it all worked out. Will be a funny story to tell around a camp fire with some time.


----------



## Saltwater Soul (May 31, 2005)

I think the biggest lesson is to always have an anchor that works (along with proper rode and associated tackle, etc.) and know how to use it. Stuff can always happen that stops the propulsion of a boat but every offshore boat should be able to set an anchor and hold in at least 100 foot or so. It is very scary and dangerous drifting into the beach, the jetties, a rig, etc. I glad nobody got hurt. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pomakai (Jun 7, 2012)

Thank you for sharing your experience, there are some lessons in there for all. Could have ended up a lot worse. Congrats on y'alls win.


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

Wow. Takes bawls to come post that. Kudos.

Glad everyone and the boat are ok.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Crazy, thanks for sharing!


----------



## PopArcher (Mar 21, 2015)

skinnywaterfishin said:


> Wow. Takes bawls to come post that. Kudos.
> 
> Glad everyone and the boat are ok.


X2

Fuel 1/3 out 1/3 back 1/3 in reserve..


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks for sharing and I send a green your way. Think about how many trips you have had where things went right. One goes wrong. Lick the wounds and carry on. 

I have cut it close on fuel a couple of times and the sphinct-to-meter has been pegged at 10.0 before. Not much you can do at that point other than what you did. Valuable lessons for most people on this board.

My Dad always told me there are 2 ways you know something. By knowledge and by experience. Knowledge is when it happens to someone else.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

How big of a chain did that anchor have? You probably need 8-10' and 200' of rope.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Dang. Your fuel economy on the way out was bad. Burned 225g to go about 130 miles?

Sorry about the headaches. **** happens, no need to sweat it.


----------



## Fin Reaper (May 31, 2012)

It does take a lot of pride swallowing to come and post about how and why things went wrong. Unfortunately for you, your circumstance reminded some very valuable lessons to us all. A saying I was told in flight school could fit with a little change. There's old sailors, and there's bold sailors, but there's no old bold sailors. We're all guilty of it one time or another. Really sorry for your misfortune. Though your lousy situation thru your telling of the story has very positive effect. And lesson to be learned we shouldn't talk down to guys running small "dinghys" as some have called it either.... We're all susceptible. Play it safe out there guys.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

I have to commend you on your report. The sea , this offshore thing we love, is unforgiving, and the best laid plans... You know the rest. Your report will help many people to stay safe, and thank you.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

I commend you for sharing a terrible experience. Hope someone learns from your mistakes. I'm so glad you all are ok. I'm sure there are others that have made sea-mistakes and know how unforgiving she can be.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

.5 mpg the whole way out? You may as well been running WOT. You possibly have a fuel leak you may not know of. Anyway, glad yall are safe. It was probably an eerie feeling hearing the waves crashing on the beach, knowing you were close to beaching the boat. From the video, I cant believe the shrimp boat was in the 1st gut, much less the second. And I agree, Boat US has proven time and time again to be worthless around here. Wish we had a reputable service outta Matagorda like Seatow does with Galveston


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

With you anchor, go bigger and with more chain than you think. That'll help it catch for sure. And carry a spare, so you can break that out with extra rope. Tossing two anchors would have probably done the trick.

Glad nothing was hurt besides your ego. Boats can be fixed.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks for posting and informing us of your situation. Makes us all better captains and crew! Glad no one was injured and the boat is ok!

T-BONE


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Those 5 gallon buckets make an ok drift sock and may of helped the anchor to grab? Just a thought for anybody else in that position.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Life's lessons are hard sometimes. Glad captain and crew all safe and lots of forever memories stored.


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks for the post. This information will likely prevent someone else from ending up in the same situation. Glad everyone is ok and that the damage was only minor.


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

Green to sir...thanks for sharing


----------



## mo fishing (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks for sharing in such detail. I think we can all learn something from your experience


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

Great read, you did what you thought was best. I cant knock or criticize any man for that regardless of the many on here ( myself included) who could not afford a rig like that therefore are not qualified to tell you what you could have done different.


----------



## Coastal_RedRaider (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks for sharing and glad no one was hurt or injured. Hopefully some of your tournament winnings will cur your costs!


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Thanks for sharing.......very helpful information for us all.


----------



## BigBullRed (Jul 6, 2009)

I really appreciate your candor in telling your story. Sharing this experience as honestly as you have will serve as a very good teaching moment for others. It sounds like youâ€™ve had plenty of advice about what you should have, or could have, done and at the risk of adding to that I would just say that I wished I would have known about your troubles sooner. As the tournament chairman for the Texas Oilmanâ€™s Charity Invitational Fishing Tournament (TOCIFT), I wished that someone would have contacted me earlier on in the episode when you were still offshore and realized that fuel was a serious concern. Between myself and the other directors of the tournament we could have organized a fuel delivery or other assistance. In fact, my own 37â€™ Whaler was sitting idle, and I would have gladly brought fuel out to you or towed you in myself. As it was, I did not learn of your problem until early the next morning after the boat was already grounded. The safety of our anglers and guests at our tournament is our utmost priority, and thus far in 14 years we have not had any major incidents. To that end, we incur considerable expense to engage law enforcement officials (Game Warden, Sheriff's Office, DPS, etc.) to assist with safety and security during the tournament. Thanks again for your willingness to share this experience, and Iâ€™m grateful no one was injured.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

Well WOW! I'd never have even thought to contact the directors! Now that's some great info. Thanks for posting.


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm glad everything worked out in the end. I don't believe I've ever anchored our boat...I think I'm gonna give it a test! Thanks for posting your story


----------



## Gremily (Sep 8, 2011)

*Answers to a few of the Questions*

The anchor, chain, pulley system, windlass and rope were all supplied and installed by the factory. There was at least 300' of rope and the chain was 4'6" (not sure the grade or weight). The anchor is stainless steel and in the storage position it straddles the outside of the bow, resting on a stainless plate that is integral to the bow. You can see the plate on the night time pic in the original post. The pivoting arm of the anchor enters the anchor locker through a rectangular hole. The pulley system (pictured) is solidly mounted to a false floor in the anchor locker. Beneath the false floor is rope storage.

Not exactly sure what the system will look like when I 'm done. I will probably retain the original system for appearances and future resale and add a secondary more robust manual system. I'll let you know when I finish it.

Someone said _"Thanks for sharing and glad no one was hurt or injured. Hopefully some of your tournament winnings will cur your costs!"_

The Texas Oilman's Charity Invitational Fishing Tournament is a charity event that has given away millions of dollars and infused 10's of millions into the local economy over the years. There is no prize money but the bragging rights are invaluable within our industry!:wink:

I really appreciate everyone's comments. Thanks!


----------



## planohog (Nov 1, 2006)

I am glad you and guests are all in good shape. I am understand the CG position, I do not understand boatus, I would like to hear the details if you have time, and feel free to PM me, I want to escalate that level of service or lack there of and if I do not get good results I will not renew. I know they do not have a fleet in gorda but I feel they could have done something better in attempt to provide the service you paid for. Gorda is $100 miles from seabrook, but I would have been more than happy to call the gorda marina and try to beg a favor and I have no contacts there at all. 
I have boatus and they did tell me 25 miles out of freeport north to galveston and Im on my own I did not ask about further south. With that level of service
all of the customers should be down there at the usboat corp office demanding answers to our questions. 
Thank you for standing up and saying "I had a bad day" .


----------



## batsandowls (Jul 31, 2010)

wow, sorry this happened but as said... nobody was hurt!

maybe I missed this.. but.. my question is.. why did the CG offer no help??

Guess my boatus membership is for not..hwell:


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

Gremily said:


> The anchor, chain, pulley system, windlass and rope were all supplied and installed by the factory. There was at least 300' of rope and the chain was 4'6" (not sure the grade or weight). The anchor is stainless steel and in the storage position it straddles the outside of the bow, resting on a stainless plate that is integral to the bow. You can see the plate on the night time pic in the original post. The pivoting arm of the anchor enters the anchor locker through a rectangular hole. The pulley system (pictured) is solidly mounted to a false floor in the anchor locker. Beneath the false floor is rope storage.
> 
> Not exactly sure what the system will look like when I 'm done. I will probably retain the original system for appearances and future resale and add a secondary more robust manual system. I'll let you know when I finish it.
> 
> ...


We picked up a lot of anchors diving wrecks over the years and tried most of them. This is by far the best anchor we ever had.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

A good rule of thumb, you need at least half your boat length in chain, preferrably more to get the anchor to bite in high currents, sandy bottom, etc. Plow anchors are the best, followed by the Danforth pictured above.


----------



## Charlietunakiller (Jan 30, 2013)

Wow !
Glad everyone was ok!! Everything else can be replaced. 
Hard lesson to learn.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Wow that's not enough chain! 1/3 to 1/2 your boat's length in chain. You should have double what is on the boat at least.


----------



## Cabollero (Jun 1, 2011)

Look up Mantus Anchors made in Seabrook. He's got some pretty convincing demos on his website and YouTube (hard sand specifically) I bought one not too long ago but haven't used it yet, looks good though. And x2 on more chain.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

James Howell said:


> A good rule of thumb, you need at least half your boat length in chain, preferrably more to get the anchor to bite in high currents, sandy bottom, etc. Plow anchors are the best, followed by the Danforth pictured above.


that's a pretty long thumb


----------



## Mulletmaster (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks for sharing the story....we can all learn from this. I can't believe the coast guard did not get involved at all!


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

chumy said:


> that's a pretty long thumb


18' of chain is a lot. You can shorten that considerably with using a heavier chain. Weight is the most important thing, that will keep it flat and digging in rather than pulling up.
I am betting that anchor is aluminum?


----------



## Cabollero (Jun 1, 2011)

chumy said:


> that's a pretty long thumb


I run 15' of stainless chain attached to a 25 pound anchor on one end and 300' of 8 plait on the other. 30' boat


----------



## batsandowls (Jul 31, 2010)

did the coast guard not help because they felt it wasn't "life threatening"?


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

bigfishtx said:


> 18' of chain is a lot. You can shorten that considerably with using a heavier chain. Weight is the most important thing, that will keep it flat and digging in rather than pulling up.
> I am betting that anchor is aluminum?


Exactly. This isn't about dropping anchor to party in the cove or whatever. when you _need_ that anchor to stick, the weight of the chain will force it to lay down instead of getting pulled up by the motion of the boat.
You can stick bottom with less scope with a good chunk of chain, too.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

In 10 feet of water, seems like a regular old Danforth anchor would have held just fine. Even with five feet of chain. I may go snorkel up a few extra anchors at the jetties, in August. There must be countless thousands of them at the Galveston jetties.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Trouthappy said:


> In 10 feet of water, seems like a regular old Danforth anchor would have held just fine. Even with five feet of chain. I may go snorkel up a few extra anchors at the jetties, in August. There must be countless thousands of them at the Galveston jetties.


Should have, but I am sure it was full of junk after dragging a mile. An anchor will only bite when it is clean.


----------



## dcarter (Nov 7, 2012)

Wow, what a story. I saw the boat up on blocks across from Bridge Bait yesterday and didn't see any damage other than the front hook. Amazing considering what it went through. 

Glad everyone was safe and I'm sure many have learned different lessons from reading the story. I don't run any chain on my anchor (like the picture above) and haven't had any issues, but good to know the recommended length.


----------



## Where'dMyBaitGo (Feb 15, 2015)

Great cautionary tale, almost been on the beach with a sailboat once myself 

Guess I'll add my two coppers. I run about 20' 3/8 chain with 300' rode. I like the extra length, as well as the weight. It feels like it sits better with a little longer chain, especially in waves while trying to set the anchor.


----------



## snaperbob (Jul 9, 2013)

I would fish with you anyday,,That will never happen to you again


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

In my opinion, experience paid off, most guys running out of fuel wind up on top of the jetties. You landed the boat in great condition in the best place she could have rested. I only hope that if this happens to me I had the experience to handle this in the same manor.


----------



## DrRockso (Jun 17, 2015)

The haters are gonna hate you used your best judgement and you lived to talk about it, plenty of people talk trash or try to tell you how smart they are or what you should have or should not have done but in the end who cares you made it he alive, that's what I like about being on the sea you can forget about all the business you have going on and all the problems in life alls I ever worry about is making back home, sounds like the 2coolers may have helped u more than sea tow or the CG I know if I'd been around I would have sure lots of others would have said the same


----------



## HiggsBoson (Jul 25, 2014)

Gremily said:


> The anchor, chain, pulley system, windlass and rope were all supplied and installed by the factory. There was at least 300' of rope and the chain was 4'6" (not sure the grade or weight). The anchor is stainless steel and in the storage position it straddles the outside of the bow, resting on a stainless plate that is integral to the bow. You can see the plate on the night time pic in the original post. The pivoting arm of the anchor enters the anchor locker through a rectangular hole. The pulley system (pictured) is solidly mounted to a false floor in the anchor locker. Beneath the false floor is rope storage.
> 
> Not exactly sure what the system will look like when I 'm done. I will probably retain the original system for appearances and future resale and add a secondary more robust manual system. I'll let you know when I finish it.
> 
> ...


I agree with the comments that the length of chain provided is too short. Since it came from the factory you could try making a warranty claim against them to help offset the salvage costs. The anchoring system was clearly defective. It can't hurt. I don't know that the relative costs would warrant litigation, but don't tell them that.


----------



## Capt. Anywhere (Aug 7, 2015)

First glad everyone is ok. I learned something and I am sure someone else did too.Thank you for sharing your experience.


----------

